# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  LED gaismeklis 350W

## jaunais2

Gandrīz jau pabeidzu LED gaismekli akvārijam ar maksimālo jaudu ap 350W.
Īpaši zinoš elektronikā nēesmu tāpēc diodes baroju ar standarta LED draiveriem (Mean Well ELN-60-48D), bet papildus plates (ar komutāciju un izlīdzinošiem rezistoriem un dimmerus) pats taisīju.
Izmantoju Cree LEDus (XP-G, XT-E un XP-E)

It kā viss pagaisām strādā  :: 

Dažas bildītes


Kaut gan ir šādas tādas problēmas ar shēmas zīmēšanu.... pagrūti tikt galā ar LM324... tā tiks izmantota priekš automātiskā dimmera (0-10V), pagaidām dimmēju LEDus manuāli (ar rezistoriem), bet gribās to visu automatizēt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tev tur lielākā daļa jaudas aiziet siltumā. Varēji ar to kaut akvāriju apsildīt. :: 
Pareizāk būtu lietot impulsu strāvas vai sprieguma regulatoru.

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, tam vienam LEDam, cik saprotu, ir ~5W. Tev 70 gabali to akvāriju apgaismos?

----------


## Vikings

Lai gan tiešām prātīgāk būtu lietot impulsu stabilizatoru, tomēr izpildījums priekš "Īpaši zinoš elektronikā nēesmu" ir baigi OK.

----------


## jaunais2

> Pag, tam vienam LEDam, cik saprotu, ir ~5W. Tev 70 gabali to akvāriju apgaismos?


 Nē nav tur 5W.
Man ir 84 Cree XT-E uz ~630mA (~2W), 28 Cree XP-G uz 1000mA (3,3W) un 24 Cree XP-E uz ~700mA (2,38W).

----------


## jaunais2

> Tev tur lielākā daļa jaudas aiziet siltumā. Varēji ar to kaut akvāriju apsildīt.
> Pareizāk būtu lietot impulsu strāvas vai sprieguma regulatoru.


 Nu tak es izmantoju speciālus LED draiverus (barošanas blokus ar stabilizētu strāvu)... tie izdod tieši to ko vajag diodēm. Kopā man stāv 6 draiveri ELN-60-48D. Trīs priekš 84 XP-E LEDiem, viens priekš 24 XP-E LEDiem un divi priekš 28 XP-G LEDiem.
Un izlīdzinošie rezistori stāv lai nenosviltu LEDus.

Draiveri izdot ap 1,3A, kas sadalās tas uz divām līnijām pa ~650mA uz katru, ja viena līnija atslēdzas (izdeg diode, vai vads atvienojas) tad otrā līnija saņems visus 1,3A, bet maksimālā strāva XP-E un XT-E LEDiem ir 1000mA. Tāpēc izlīdzinošais rezistors aizsargās atlikušo līniju no nosvilināšanas.

XP-G man pieslēgti pa tiešo uz vienu draiveri (14 LEDi virknē), tā ka tur izlīdzinošo rezistoru nav. Draiveris ir noregulēts uz max strāvu 1000mA.

----------


## Jurkins

Izpildījums patiešām ir OK, bet tas risinājums ar vairākām LED ķēdēm pie viena draivera gan man nepatīk.
Bet tas akvārijs nespīdēs kā supernova ar 350 vatiem?  Man istabā 7x3W LEDi pie griestiem  ::

----------


## jaunais2

> Izpildījums patiešām ir OK, bet tas risinājums ar vairākām LED ķēdēm pie viena draivera gan man nepatīk.
> Bet tas akvārijs nespīdēs kā supernova ar 350 vatiem?  Man istabā 7x3W LEDi pie griestiem


 Nu sākumā es projektēju gaismekli, kur katra LEDu ķēde, bija pie sava draivera un galu galā man bija nepieciešami 9 draiveri. 7 man jau bija nopirkti un vienā no forumiem man izrēķināja ka teorētiski pietiktu arī 6 draiveru jo ar zilām diodēm tie draiveri netiktu pilnvērtīgi iizmantoti.
Tad arī vēl tāds faktors kā izmēri un svars - gribējās jau lai ir kompaktāk un vieglāk, jo gaismeklis ir uzkarināts virs akvārija.

Par to gaismas daudzumu tad akvaristikā, it sevišķi jūras akvaristikā, gaisma ir svarīga.

Te viena bilde kur vēl nepabeigts gaismeklis karājas virs akvārija.... tur vēl visi vadi nav kārtībā savesti, tā ka augšā visāda draza mētājas  ::  tagad to jau visu noslēpu. Ja ir interese izlikšu vakarā svaigākas bildes.


A ar kādu programmu varētu vieglāk izrēķināt plates maķetu ?
Kā jau minēju iepriekš man ir zināmas problēmas ar LM324... vajag divas mikrenes ar atbilstošu "apmetumu" samontēt uz Arduino izmēra platītes.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, es jau par akvārijiem zinu tikai to, ka tur reizēm zivis dzīvo. 
http://www.expresspcb.com/expresspcbhtm/download.htm varētu būt iesācējam visvienkāršākais, bet nu divām LM-kām varētu ar milimetru papīru pietikt  :: 
p.s. velnos, es gan nezinu, vai tāda fīča kā milimetru papīrs vairs vispār ir.
p.p.s Neklausi visam, ko forumos raksta - ja taisi nopietnu verķi, tam labāk salikt tā kā labāk un arguments par nepilnvērtīgu draivera izmantošanu nav arguments. Rezistoru pačka jau nav mazāka kā smuks draiverītis.

----------


## kaspich

pag, man interesee reaalaas jaudas un kpd. skaidrs, ka taas 10W pretestibas i 3W nespees dzeset [tur ar izvietojumu/lokaalo dzeshanu FAIl sanacis], un tas radiators vairaak par 20W nedzesees.. kaatur 350W izejaa var sanaakt? shemu + meeriijumus, luudzu, studijaa!

----------


## tornislv

> p.s. velnos, es gan nezinu, vai tāda fīča kā milimetru papīrs vairs vispār ir.


 Ir ir, Rīgā, Tērbatas un Stabu stūrī specializētajā papīra veikalā, bet baigi dārgs!  ::

----------


## jaunais2

> pag, man interesee reaalaas jaudas un kpd. skaidrs, ka taas 10W pretestibas i 3W nespees dzeset [tur ar izvietojumu/lokaalo dzeshanu FAIl sanacis], un tas radiators vairaak par 20W nedzesees.. kaatur 350W izejaa var sanaakt? shemu + meeriijumus, luudzu, studijaa!


 Es mājās uztaisīšu bildes lai vairāk skaidrības ir.... bet nu strādā viss  :: 
Tur tās pretestības ir 8 gabalas, pa vienai uz ķēdi. Tādas ķēbes kopā gaismeklī ir 8 (pie 4 draiveriem, sanāk 2 ķēdes uz draiveri). 2 ķēdes strādā bez rezistoriem jo nav tie vajadzīgi - tur tikai pa vienai ķēdei uz draivera. Kā jau rakstīju kopā gaismeklī ir 6 draiveri.

Vispār oriģinālie aprēķini ir te.

----------


## sharps

Prieks redzēt ka kaut kas šajā virzienā arī notiekās. Parasti par šīm ietām lasu akvāristu forumos.
Es pats arī ar Cree LEDiem ņemos un būvēju attālināti vadāmu apgaismojumu akvārijam tā teikt lai simulētu saules kustību un apgaismojuma daudzumu. Tik princips cits gan dzesēšanā gan vadībā. Dzesēšanu taisu uz ūdeni, tādēļ pirms laiciņa meklēju cietās kapara caurlītes 6mm diametrā. Lampu biju domājis no vairākām mazām platēm salodēt virknē līdz sanāk trubas imitācija. Tādas plates vienā pusē pielodēju cieto kapara cauruli un dzenāju cauri ūdeni. Vienā 250L akvārijā man ir 21a 1,5W LED XR-E (šķiet vai XR-C). Gaisma pilnīgi pietiek. Attālināti varu iedot PWM noteiktu platumu, kas pīķī ir 50%.
Pašlaik gan bildes nav ko ielikt, jo pārtaisu tekošo nepievilcīgo versiju uz pievilcīgāku ar ārējo sūkni dzesēšanai un daudz maz pievilcīgu dzesēšanas spoli.
Ar balasta rezistoriem savā laikā cauri izgāju. Pamatīgs čakars. Karst traki. Atmetu tam pasākumam ar roku un pārgāju jau uz dzesēšanu ar ventilatoriņu. Beigās paliku pie ūdens dzēses un PWM vadības pēc pulksteņa.

----------


## kaspich

wow. LED U rezhiimaa? 

nu, redz. nomest atbildiibu uz pokemoniskiem 'apreekjiniem' sveshos webos nav labais tonis. onkulis tur sarakstiit vareja dajebko.
mani neinteresee bildes, mani interesee - kaa tas viss straadaa. jo es redzu, ka KOREKTI, atbilstoshi Taviem cipariem tas NEstraadaa.

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, Tu rezistoru čupu arī baro ar STRĀVAS draiveri? Ja tā, tad studijā forumu, kur Tev to ieteica.

----------


## sharps

LED diožu un akvāriju sakarā mani interesē, kā tad tur ir ar tiem vatiem uz litru. Vienām lampām ir viens ieteicamais diapazons, LEDiem loģiski kaut kas pavisam cits. Cik vajag? Visur runa iet par luxiem un lūmeniem. Cik tad tos vajag? Ta arī atbildi īsti pat akvāristu forumos nemācēja pastāstīt.

----------


## Delfins

LED ir forši, bet vai tad nav tā, ka bez UV tā gaisma nav vairs "īstā gaisma" !?

----------


## sharps

Ja tu domā par iespaidu uz augiem, tad ne. Pat pie parastākās kvelspuldzes augi jūtas labi. Pie siltās gaismas LEDiem augi kā traki aug. Tas ir saldūdens akvās. Jūras akvās tai gaismas jābūt uz zilo pusi novirzītai. Daži pat ar LEDiem veido makslīgo viļņu ņirboņu.

Ja godīgi tad LED apgaismes tēmu akvāristikā var paplašināt līdz pat CO2 dozēšanai un pH mērīšanai. Uz ko arī es maz pamazām tiecos. Protams var jau iegādāties Vācijā ražotos specializētos datorus visu šo parametru kontrolei. Tomēr interesantāk ir pašam to visu uzbūvēt. Domāju ka būtu vērts šajā ziņa kādu topiku attīstīt tālāk, jo akvāristu forumos šī tēma saistībā ar elektroniku arī ir dzīva. Tikai ne visi akvāristi ir elektroniķi un ne visi elektroniķi ir akvāristi.

----------


## jaunais2

> Pag, Tu rezistoru čupu arī baro ar STRĀVAS draiveri? Ja tā, tad studijā forumu, kur Tev to ieteica.


 A tu piedāvā rezistorus vienkārši nolikt blakus LEDiem un tie telepātiski tos aizsargās ja kāda no ķedēm atvienosies ?  :: 

Šeit visa diskusikj par šo gaismekli, tur Oļegs man arī ieteica dažādus variantus un viens no tiem ir ierobežojošie rezistori un draiveru sprieguma ieribežosana. Oļegu uzskatu par zinošu elektronika, tāpēc arī sekoju viņa rekomendacijām. Tanī pat forumā ir vairāki zinoši cilvēki kas ar elektroniku uz tu un viņi paši ir uzmeistarojuši vairākus LED gaismekļus diezgan advancētā līmenī, ar paštaisītiem draiveriem - teiksim Karena rokudarbs.

Šajā resursā arī iesaka likt 1oma rezistoru lai kontrolēt strāvu caur ķēdēm.
www.ReefCentral.com, www.thereeftank.com un citos ar jūras akvaristiku saistītos forumos DIY LED gaismekļi diezgan izplatīta parādība.

----------


## kaspich

skarbi, kad kaut ko taisa bez sajeegas. nesanaak pat parunaat.

----------


## kaspich

http://www.aqualogo.ru/phpbb2/index....post&id=100582

shii 'sheema' vislabaak raksturo taa foruma sapratnes liimeni  ::   ::   ::   :: 
godiigi sakot, var zem galda apkrist.

tagad, naakoshaa:
http://www.aqualogo.ru/phpbb2/index....post&id=100583

yesssssss


nu, tagad 3.versija. kaarteejais uzlabojums:
http://www.aqualogo.ru/phpbb2/index....post&id=100633

irrrrrr. 

vnk fantastisks liimenis  ::   :: 
LED virtenes ieleeGt nemaak..

----------


## jaunais2

Nu tad taisam šo topiku ciet un taisu pats tālāk bez sajēgas.... gan jau tikšu galā, ja kas citi palīdzēs.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu tad taisam šo topiku ciet un taisu pats tālāk bez sajēgas.... gan jau tikšu galā, ja kas citi palīdzēs.


 pag, ko lecies?
Tavu interesi [kaa buutu pareizi] nemanu. Tu atnaac, pazinjo - Oljegu uzskatu par specu, reku links. linkaa pilniigas dumiibas. 
pasham nekaadas intereses - ne saprast, kas nepareizi, ne kaapeec. es jautaaju par meeriijumiem, jadaam - taadu nav.. es tur redzu ne 350, bet 25W. u varu to pamatot.

----------


## Jurkins

Nerakstīšu gari un gudri, bet tā uz pirkstiem. Mums ir strāvas avots (LED draiveris), kurš pūš ārā konstantus 1A (piemēram) un 2 LEDu ķēdes pa 0.5A. Nu, pieņemsim, katrā 10 LEDi ar U=3V. Tas nozīmē, ka spriegums uz LEDiem ir 30V. Draiverim parasti norāda izejas spriegumu diapazonu - pieņemsim 25-50V. It kā ir OK. Tagad, kas notiek, ja viena ķēde pārdeg. Mums vajag, lai caur LEDiem plūstu 0,5A, bet draiveris cenšas pūst 1 A. Čerez žopu liekam rezistoru, lai strāvas avotu pārvērstu par sprieguma (50 V šajā gadījumā) avotu - 20 V kritums pie 0.5A strāvas - 40 omi un 10 W (reāli 10 vati, tāpēc rezistoram jādzesējas, nevis kā Tavā platē). Kā tas draiveris strādās šādā režīmā HVZ, bet korekti tas nav. R jāliek bišķi mazāks, lai strādājot abām ķēdēm, strāvas avots netiek gandrīz pārvērsts par sprieguma avotu, avārijas gadījumā strāva būs bišķi lielāka par 0.5A. Nu ir tur visādas nianses (piem. LEDu ķēdes nebūs identiskas) u.t.t., bet nu labi, pietiks. Bet, vēlreiz saku, šis risinājums ir čerez žopu. Strāvas avots ir paredzēts 1 LEDu ķēdei.

----------


## guguce

Par pērlēm mans nedrīkst nekā teikt, bet 
ja akvārijā galvenā ir zivtiņa, tad viņas labsajūtas dēļ 
es to neapgaismotu ar LED, kura vadās ar impulsiem (LED gaismai nav inerces). 
Tas jau līdzinās eksperimentam: ''Kā noteikta viļņa garuma un noteiktas pulsācijas gaisma 
ietekmē noteiktas sugas zivju uzvedību.'' 
Negribētu būt zivtiņas vietā! 

LEDus var regulēt ar lineāriem stabilizatoriem un 
siltumu izmantot ūdens un telpas (ja ir par daudz)sildīšanai.

----------


## Jurkins

Patiesībā nespēju saprast tēmas autora cepienu. Dīvaina reakcija, kad norāda uz nepilnībām vai aplamībām. Es priecātos, ja man parādītu, ko es daru ne tā un kā to izdarīt citādi, pareizāk. Citādi varbūt vajag ielikt speciālu "Sajūsmas un apbrīnošanas" sadaļu.

----------


## ddff

Jaa, starp citu, guguce pieziime vareetu buut vietaa - vai zivs no taa PWM stroboskopa nemeeginaas izveikt pashnaaviibu. Tas, ka mees neredzam virs 25 Hz jau veel negarantee, ka zivij ir taapat.

ddff

----------


## Zigis

> Tas, ka mees neredzam virs 25 Hz jau veel negarantee, ka zivij ir taapat.
> 
> ddff


 Un tas ka mēs neredzam virs 25 HZ vēl negarantē, ka mēs lēnām nejūkam prātā no tiem 50Hz, 100Hz vai cik nu tur ir modernajās ekonomiskajās, monitoros, teļļukos utt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Kāpēc PWM būtu jālieto bez LC filtra izejā?

----------


## sharps

> Par pērlēm mans nedrīkst nekā teikt, bet 
> ja akvārijā galvenā ir zivtiņa, tad viņas labsajūtas dēļ 
> es to neapgaismotu ar LED, kura vadās ar impulsiem (LED gaismai nav inerces). 
> Tas jau līdzinās eksperimentam: ''Kā noteikta viļņa garuma un noteiktas pulsācijas gaisma 
> ietekmē noteiktas sugas zivju uzvedību.'' 
> Negribētu būt zivtiņas vietā! 
> 
> LEDus var regulēt ar lineāriem stabilizatoriem un 
> siltumu izmantot ūdens un telpas (ja ir par daudz)sildīšanai.


 
Nezinu gan. Nekādu negatīvu efektu dažu mēnēšu garumā nemanīju izņemot trako gupiju vairošanos. Vienu brīdi bija pie 200 gabalām lielajā akvā.
Par to inerci jautājums ir diskusijas vērts.

----------


## karloslv

Nu tak jebkurai bioloģiskai šūnai ir inerce, arī zivju redzei. Kāda tad jums tur PWM frekvence? Lūk zinātne zinātkārajiem: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...46/pdf/495.pdf, skaitļi ir līdzīgi cilvēka redzei.

----------


## kaspich

> Nerakstīšu gari un gudri, bet tā uz pirkstiem. Mums ir strāvas avots (LED draiveris), kurš pūš ārā konstantus 1A (piemēram) un 2 LEDu ķēdes pa 0.5A. Nu, pieņemsim, katrā 10 LEDi ar U=3V. Tas nozīmē, ka spriegums uz LEDiem ir 30V. Draiverim parasti norāda izejas spriegumu diapazonu - pieņemsim 25-50V. It kā ir OK. Tagad, kas notiek, ja viena ķēde pārdeg. Mums vajag, lai caur LEDiem plūstu 0,5A, bet draiveris cenšas pūst 1 A. Čerez žopu liekam rezistoru, lai strāvas avotu pārvērstu par sprieguma (50 V šajā gadījumā) avotu - 20 V kritums pie 0.5A strāvas - 40 omi un 10 W (reāli 10 vati, tāpēc rezistoram jādzesējas, nevis kā Tavā platē). Kā tas draiveris strādās šādā režīmā HVZ, bet korekti tas nav. R jāliek bišķi mazāks, lai strādājot abām ķēdēm, strāvas avots netiek gandrīz pārvērsts par sprieguma avotu, avārijas gadījumā strāva būs bišķi lielāka par 0.5A. Nu ir tur visādas nianses (piem. LEDu ķēdes nebūs identiskas) u.t.t., bet nu labi, pietiks. Bet, vēlreiz saku, šis risinājums ir čerez žopu. Strāvas avots ir paredzēts 1 LEDu ķēdei.


 nu, Tu jau aprakstiiji korektaako variantu. reaali tak vechi sazimeejushi:
a) LEdi tiek sleegti paraleeli, un R [virknes] tikai peedeejam Led [nevis virtenei];
b) virknes r vispaar tiek zisleegti..

----------


## kaspich

> Kāpēc PWM būtu jālieto bez LC filtra izejā?


 +101. ja saprot, ka taads pwm rada mezhonigus trauceejumus + CHAKAREE PWM darbu, jo tiem vadiem ir lielas paraziitkapacitaates. filtrus izejaa nelieto tikai tragjiski trollji.

----------


## Jurkins

> nu, Tu jau aprakstiiji korektaako variantu. reaali tak vechi sazimeejushi: a) LEdi tiek sleegti paraleeli, un R [virknes] tikai peedeejam Led [nevis virtenei]; b) virknes r vispaar tiek zisleegti..


 
Apskatīju to pirmo akvāristu shēmu, tālāk nemaz neskatījos. Šausmas! Bet īstenība diemžēl ir tāda, ka LEDi no vienas partijas ar ļoti lielu varbūtību arī degs tajā shēmā, un darbonis-censonis visiem tālāk rekomendēs savu akrobātisko risinājumu un kļūs par vietējā foruma senseju...

----------

